# "Potentiated" Pollen



## chief (Apr 19, 2005)

I know this has been discussed here in the past but I couldn’t find anything when I searched - probably because I couldn’t think of the words to describe it. Anyways on the radio going to work each morning I hear Mike Buck promoting his “potentiated” pollen on the radio and how it is better than normal pollen because the shell of the pollen has been broken to release the health benefits of the pollen. I have also heard that you body only digests a small percentage of the pollen if you just eat it as it comes out of the trap. This is one reason bees turn it into beebread. It seems that I once heard that orange juice will break down the shell with the citric acid it has naturally in it. Does anyone have anymore info on this or know ways to “potentiate” the pollen at home?


----------

